# Tiling around my fireplace



## laurasop (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

I am getting ready to do tiling around my fireplace.  It has a flat black surface that is really boring and I want to spice it up.  It is a gas fireplace that will hardly ever be used but is the focal point of my livingroom.  Any suggestions on what kind of tile I can use?  Any other tips?

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Laura:
I prefer the larger tiles 12" X 12", whether glossy marble looks or rough stone look. Mine has brick around it and there are 3/8" thick bricks available; just glue them on and use a squeeze bag to fill the mortar joints. You might check with the big box stores and your local masonry supply store for ideas.
Glenn


----------



## laurasop (Nov 20, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Laura:
> I prefer the larger tiles 12" X 12", whether glossy marble looks or rough stone look. Mine has brick around it and there are 3/8" thick bricks available; just glue them on and use a squeeze bag to fill the mortar joints. You might check with the big box stores and your local masonry supply store for ideas.
> Glenn



I am looking at doing small glass tiles around the fireplace and then white subway tiles on the hearth.  We have the white subway tiles in the kitchen and the bathrooms and I kind of want to carrry that look throughout the house.


----------



## NYRenovator (Nov 20, 2008)

HI Laurasop, you can use whichever tile you like most, apply tile adhesive to the back of the tile and some to the wall using a small notched trowel ( adding some to the tile helps if the wall is not completely flat and straight) you do not want this gobbed on, a little works, enough to cover the tile but not too much that the tile slides down the wall

Constantly check with your hand to make sure that the tile is flush and even where all 4 tiles come together and that your lines are all lining up really well.

Remember that any slight heave or dip in the wall will reflect in your "grout line" a heave will open it and a dip will close it, you might not notice it until a few rows have been layed.

Start your full tiles from the outside of each side and work your way in both ways so that your cut tiles will be in the center back (for a corner fireplace), and start a full tile dead center for a flat wall center of the room fireplace use spacer to keep everything even and straight.

Wait until it is all really dry to grout, I like to wait 36-48  hours to be sure

ANy other questions just ask , good luck


----------

